
Signs Point to Facebook Payment Platform Launch - lurkage
http://www.allfacebook.com/2008/07/signs-point-to-payment-platform-launch/
======
jrockway
_Signs Point to Facebook Payment Platform Launch_

Existence of an SSL version of a website means they're launching a payment
platform? That's not the first thing I'd assume. I'd assume they just don't
want accounts being compromised when people log into facebook at an Internet
cafe' or whatever.

I guess that's why I'm not an A-list blogger, though. Too much thinking, not
enough jumping to conclusions.

------
Kilimanjaro
I just saw Paypal for the iPhone in the App Store, interesting concept if you
ask me...

~~~
seiji
PayPal started thinking they would be the facilitators of mobile electronic
cash beamed from one PalmPilot to another over IR. Ten years, three business
models, and an acquisition later, it looks like they possibly have a viable
mobile platform.

------
dbreunig
TechCrunch had this up for a bit 2 hours ago, but the story is now pulled...

